# Replacing T5 Ballast in Lumminaire (EJQ-Trading 2x24w used)



## LondonDragon (13 May 2011)

Hi guys, the ballast in my EJQ-Trading lumminaire went again so I have decided to do a write up so people experiencing the same issues can fix the problem pretty easy (also got a couple of request for help before via PM), this can be applied to other lumminaires also or even you can use the guide for DIY installations in your tank hood.

In my lumminaire the two on/off switches also went so I have removed them, think this caused the ballast to go also, and now all 4 tubes turn on/off in one go, my next step will be to had an additional mains cable so that I can turn on/off two tubes at a time with controllers.

First where to buy the replacement ballast, you can get them from here: http://www.lampshoponline.com/categorie ... PC-T5-Pro/ I purchased the Tridonic PC 2/24 T5 PRO for my 24w Lumminaire, cheapest I saw elsewhere was £25 so for £11.20 I purchased two so next time I already have a spare one. I have now lost 3 ballasts in the last 5 years.

This is the diagram of the wiring:






NOTE: be careful opening the luminnaire, the reflector is very sharp and if you not careful can very easy cut your fingers, I would suggest when removing/placing the reflector that has the ballasts attached and the wiring to use gloves to prevent cutting your fingers, also when placing the reflector back into the lumminaire do it slowly to ensure no cables get caught up.

Some photos of the finished article:


Just after installing the new ballast:





The right hand side:




The middle:




The left hand side:




With the cables tidied up:




Hope this helps and feel free to ask any questions.

Regards
Paulo


----------



## dw1305 (13 May 2011)

*Re: Replacing T5 Ballast in Lumminaire (EJQ-Trading 2x24w us*

Hi all,
Snap, I've just replaced the twin 2 x 24W ballast in a Muller and Pflegler luminaire. The one I took out was a Helvar and the new one is also a tridonic - "TRIDONIC ATCO 2 x 24W HO T5 ELECTRONIC BALLAST" for £15 via Ebay.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 May 2011)

*Re: Replacing T5 Ballast in Lumminaire (EJQ-Trading 2x24w us*

great writeup LD. I sold mine to my mate and its still ok at the moment but at least if it goes pop there's some clear advice here.


----------



## kirk (8 Feb 2013)

Sorry to dig up and old thread all.I have just purchased a ballast the same from eBay with no instructions. I was googling to find some and it directed me too this thread. Just wish I'd done a search here now instead. how do these terminals work please London dragon? I'm used to choc bloc style. Thought I'd ask you before I let my heavy hands loose on this delicate item . thanks in advance. Oh and thanks for doing the thread with pics too.


----------



## kirk (8 Feb 2013)

Oh if anyone need one, I guy has a bout 200 available on eBay under a tenner each posted.


----------



## Palm Tree (8 Feb 2013)

You can get single 24w ballasts for about £3.60 posted on suntekstore. That way you could individually switch each tube on or off or you could even have 4 seperate power leads for varying brightness levels at different times. I recently done this as one of the ballasts in my luminaire went kaput, and yes, I cut my fingers alot.


----------

